# Ergon GA2 oder GE1 Evo Factory Griffe



## Mannheimer (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich suche für mein AllMountain E-Bike (Focus Jam²) neue Griffe und bin unschlüssig, ob es die GA2 oder GE1 Evo Factory werden sollen.
Bei technischen Abfahrten mit vielen großen Wurzeln und Steinen ermüden meine Hände mit den standard Griffen des Bikes recht schnell und die Dämpfung ist gefühlt nicht vorhanden.
Ich suche daher einen Griff der beim Bergab fahren besser Unterstützt und damit einer schnellen Ermüdung entgegenwirkt, sowie etwas mehr Dämpfung bietet. Bin ich da mit dem GA2,  GE1 Evo Factory oder einem ganz anderen Ergon Griff besser bedient?
Mein Handumfang liegt bei 20,7cm (8,14 Zoll), ich habe aber etwas längere Finger, sodass ich Handschuhgröße 8,5/9 trage.

Zu meinem Fahrprofil:

65% Technische Singletrails mit viel Wurzeln und Steinen (Niveau S1/S2)
30% Verblockte Trails (Niveau S2/S3)
5% Touren auf der Ebene
Berghoch fahre ich nur, damit ich wieder runter kann (daher auch das E-Bike: 2 Abfahrten in der Zeit von einer )
Ich freu mich auf eure Rückmeldung.

Beste Grüße
Mannheimer


----------



## Ergon_Bike (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo nach Mannheim,  ✌

– In Punkto Griff- bzw. Deiner Handschuhgröße (8,5-9,0) solltest Du beim GA2 eher zum GA2 FAT "greifen".
– In punkto GE1 Evo ist dies Deine Größe (Der GE1 Evo Slim wäre zu klein.)

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, welches Modell nehmen bzw. welcher Philosophie folgen?

So, wie ich Deine Zeilen oben lese, fährst Du sportlich ambitioniert. Daher würde ich prinzipiell zum GE1 Evo tendieren. Dieser bringt Dich direkt in die aktive Enduro-Position, dh. Deine Ellenbogen werden entlastet und Du läufst weniger Gefahr zu verkrampfen.

Soweit mein Tipp an dieser Stelle.

Solltest Du noch Fragen haben...immer gerne fragen.

LG, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannheimer (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo Niels und liebe Grüße nach Koblenz ,

vielen Dank für deine tolle Rückmeldung.

Nur noch eine Frage:
Welcher der beiden für mich passenden Griffe (GA2 FAT oder GE1 EVO / EVO Factory) hat denn die bessere Dämpfung?

Viele Grüße
Mannheimer


----------



## Ergon_Bike (12. Mai 2020)

Die "bessere" ist ja immer eine Frage der Perspektive.
Weicher und dicker gedämpft von beiden ist in jedem Fall der GA2 FAT, aber ich persönlich bin uneins, welcher hier in Deinem Fall der "bessere" Griff ist.

Wie erwähnt, würde ich vor den von dir beschriebenen Anforderungen zum GE1 Evo greifen. Das liegt aber auch an der Tatsache, dass ich definiertere Griffe und Sättel persönlich besser finde bzw. ich kann besser mit diesen arbeiten.

Bist Du eher der komfort-orientierte Fahrer greifst Du besser zum GA2 FAT.

LG, Niels


----------



## Mannheimer (12. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank Niels.
Dann werden es die GE1 Evo! Sobald Sie da sind und ich ein paar Ausfahrten hinter sich haben, gebe ich hier noch einmal Feedback.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (13. Mai 2020)

Gerne...wir sind immer auf Feedback angewiesen. 
Viel Spaß mit den GE1 Evo.
Welche Farbe wird es, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Mannheimer (13. Mai 2020)

Danke.
Ich wollte eigentlich die Factory Version mit der weicheren Gummimischung, leider gibt es die nur in Orange und Schwarz.
Es wurde dann die Hellblaue "normale" Version des GE1 Evo.
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mir aber für mein Hardtail, dass eher Touren und leichte Trails gedacht ist, gleich noch die GA2 Fat mitbestellt. Ich konnte dem dunklen Blau nicht widerstehen  und so bekommt mein Hardtail endlich mal gescheite Griffe.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (13. Mai 2020)

Mannheimer schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich die Factory Version mit der weicheren Gummimischung, leider gibt es die nur in Orange und Schwarz.



Ja, den Compound der Factory Griffe gibt es nur in frozen orange und frozen stealth (also nicht wirklich schwarz). Die sollen sich auch deutlich abheben und erkennbar sein.

LG, Niels


----------



## Mannheimer (6. Juni 2020)

Ich bin die Griffe nun dreimal gefahren und wollte ein kleines Fazit dazu abgeben.
Optisch passen die Griffe schon mal perfekt zu meinem Bike, scheint fast so, als hätten sich Ergon und Focus bei der Farbgebung abgesprochen.





Bereits nach der ersten Abfahrt ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Griffe im Vergleich zu den vorherigen wirklich entlasten. Die Hände ermüdeten bei der ersten längeren Abfahrt deutlich weniger. Die Griffigkeit ist auch sehr gut, sodass man weniger das Gefühlt hat fest zugreifen zu müssen. Nach nun drei Ausfahrten bin ich was Griffigkeit und Ergonomie angeht wirklich sehr zufrieden. Die Griffe machen einen spürbaren Unterschied!

Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt habe ich jedoch:
Bei der letzten Ausfahrt hat es mich bei sehr geringer Geschwindigkeit leicht gelegt und das Bike hat kurz den Boden gesehen. Obwohl der Stutz alles andere als heftig war, ist der rechte Griff eingerissen. Die vorher installierten Griffe hatten mehrere Stürze dieser Art bisher ohne Auffälligkeiten überlebt.

An Niels: Liegt das eventuell an dem deutlich weicheren Material der Ergon Griffe?

Dennoch bin ich mit den Griffen ganz zufrieden, obwohl ich bei dem Preis eine etwas höher Haltbarkeit erwartet hätte.

Viele Grüße
Mannheimer


----------



## Ergon_Bike (8. Juni 2020)

Mannheimer schrieb:


> Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt habe ich jedoch:
> Bei der letzten Ausfahrt hat es mich bei sehr geringer Geschwindigkeit leicht gelegt und das Bike hat kurz den Boden gesehen. Obwohl der Stutz alles andere als heftig war, ist der rechte Griff eingerissen. Die vorher installierten Griffe hatten mehrere Stürze dieser Art bisher ohne Auffälligkeiten überlebt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1059606Anhang anzeigen 1059607
> @Niels: Liegt das eventuell an dem deutlich weicheren Material der Ergon Griffe?
> ...



Ich habe mir mal erlaubt die falsche Markierung von meinem Namen zu ändern. Nicht dass sich jmd noch pikiert oä. 

Zunächst erst einmal willkommen hier im Ergon Herstellerforum und Danke für Dein Feedback zu unseren GE1 Evo.

Der Innenkerns unseres GE1 Evo kann bei unglücklichem Sturz auf den Griffkörper irreparabel Schaden nehmen. Das ist bekannt. Bei endsprechend schwereren eMTBs äußert sich ein Sturz auf den Lenker mitunter so, wie auf den von dir gezeigten Fotos beschrieben. Leider fällt dies aber unter die Kategorie "Wo gehobelt wird, da fallen bekanntlich Spähne."

Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Lenker auch genauer auf Verbiegen oder Stauchungen checken. Der kann bei solchen Unfällen auch mal schwer einen mitbekommen, ohne dass die Indikatoren gleich auffallen. Dann kann es im Ermüdungsfall gefährlich werden. ☝


----------



## Trittico (18. August 2020)

Hallo Miteinander, hallo Niels 

ich habe die GE1 Evo Factory Slim Griffe montiert und merke nun, dass ich insbesondere am Ende der MIttelhandknochen (Übergang zu den Fingergrundglieder) nach einem Biketag richtige Hornhaut-Aufschürfungen habe, insbesondere ab Mittelfinger, Ring- und Kleinfinger.

Ich merke, auch, dass sich die haut wie etwas "aufschiebt" beim Bremsen. Ist der Griff zu "dünn" müsste ich die "normalen" Griffe nehmen, damit ich mehr entlasten kann? Gibt es da einen Tipp?

Ich trage so etwa M, 8er Handschuhe, vllt 8.5 je nach Hersteller.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. August 2020)

Trittico schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander, hallo Niels
> 
> ich habe die GE1 Evo Factory Slim Griffe montiert und merke nun, dass ich insbesondere am Ende der MIttelhandknochen (Übergang zu den Fingergrundglieder) nach einem Biketag richtige Hornhaut-Aufschürfungen habe, insbesondere ab Mittelfinger, Ring- und Kleinfinger.
> 
> Ich merke, auch, dass sich die haut wie etwas "aufschiebt" beim Bremsen. Ist der Griff zu "dünn" müsste ich die "normalen" Griffe nehmen, damit ich mehr entlasten kann? Gibt es da einen Tipp?



Schwierig. Habe ich so noch nicht gehabt oder von Kunden gehört. ?



Trittico schrieb:


> Ich trage so etwa M, 8er Handschuhe, vllt 8.5 je nach Hersteller.



Bei 8,0 empfehlen wir eigentlich noch die Slim Version. ?
Schwierig aus der Ferne. ?


----------



## Trittico (18. August 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Schwierig. Habe ich so noch nicht gehabt oder von Kunden gehört. ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, danke für die Einschätzung bzw. Rückmeldung.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (23. Dezember 2020)

@Ergon_Bike 
Ich fahre seit Jahren u.a. die GE1 - super Griffe. Irgendwann sind die Griffe dann aber mal durch. Ich fände es schön, wenn ihr ein Replacement hättet, also ohne die Schraub-Klemme, so dass wirklich nur das Griffpolster getauscht werden muss. Das wäre zudem nachhaltiger und günstiger.


----------



## midge (9. Januar 2021)

Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> @Ergon_Bike
> Ich fahre seit Jahren u.a. die GE1 - super Griffe. Irgendwann sind die Griffe dann aber mal durch. Ich fände es schön, wenn ihr ein Replacement hättet, also ohne die Schraub-Klemme, so dass wirklich nur das Griffpolster getauscht werden muss. Das wäre zudem nachhaltiger und günstiger.



+1 (insb. der factory Gummi ist irgendwann durch, obwohl der rest des Griffes noch tip top ist.)


----------



## Ergon_Bike (14. Januar 2021)

Das ist so leider nicht möglich, das der Compound (Griffgummi) mit dem Innenkern des Griffes verbunden ist, was auch anders gar nicht möglich wäre bzw. möglich schon, aber wenig sinnvoll, da unser Compound sich nicht selbst trägt, sondern durch den Innenkern an Ort und Stelle gehalten wird.

Hier mit Worten wie "Nachhaltigkeit" um sich zu schmeißen, empfinde ich persönlich als wenig sinnvoll. Auch for dem Hintergrund echter Nachhaltigkeit oder Fakten wie der Verwendung von auf Dauer belastenden Weichmachern, wie von den meisten Griffherstellern so praktiziert.

Dennoch werde ich bei der Fertigung & Entwicklung nachhaken, ob es möglich wäre – genauso wie bei der GP Serie – Griffkörper einzeln anzubieten, denn günstiger wäre dies auf jeden Fall für den User, zumal die Klemmen deutlich längere Lebensdauer aufweisen – und leider erfahrungsgemäß durch den User auch nicht adäquat dem Recycling-Prozess zugeführt werden. Da bin ich voll bei euch. 💯

LG, Niels


----------



## Blue Rabbit (14. Januar 2021)

@Ergon_Bike
Sorry, das mit "Nachhaltigkeit" war nicht böse gemeint in dem Sinn, dass eure Produkte schlecht wären. Wie ich oben schrieb, bin ich mit den Griffen sehr zufrieden. Ich verwende u.a. einen aus der Factory Serie "Schwarz Stealth". Sollte der einmal nicht mehr verfügbar sein, würde ich den ungern gegen einen in anderer Fabe ersetzen. Klar mit etwas Geschick kann ich einen billigeren ggf. auseinandernehmen und an den Alten anmontieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. Januar 2021)

War auch nicht "böse von mir zurück gemeint". 😘

Sollte nur aufzeigen, was der tatsächliche Hintergrund ist und das heutzutage immer gerne mit derartig frommen Worthülsen um sich geworfen wird. All good...wir konnten es ja aufklären und ich bin da bei euch. 

Es sollte produktionstechnisch umsetzbar sein, beides zu produzieren, dh. auch Griffkörper ohne Klemmen. Dass oder ob diese dann am Markt auch angeboten werden ist sicherlich auch immer eine Sache der Nachfrage (neben dem produktionstechnischen Aufwand.

LG


----------



## mgru (25. Januar 2021)

Darf ich mir hier nochmal anhängen?

Ich bin auch mit großen Händen und langen Fingern gesegnet - entspricht Handschuhgröße 9,0, wobei sich das nur aus dem Handumfang berechnet. Von der Fingerlänge her bin ich wahrscheinlich eher bei 10 oder mehr. Mein neues Enduro mit Carbonlenker wurde mit Bontrager XR Trail Pro Griffen mit 32mm Durchmesser geliefert. Die sind mir auf jeden Fall viel zu klein und meine Hände werden taub.

Ich liebäugle jetzt mit den GE1 Evo Factory, allerdings finde ich nirgendswo Angaben zum Durchmesser.

Ich bin mir sehr unsicher, ob der Durchmesser nicht zu klein ist. Der GA2 FAT hat ja auch nur 33mm und ich stosse bei dem einen Millimeter kleineren Bontrager Griff schon mit dem letzten Fingerglied wieder deutlich an den Handballen. Mein Fahrprofil ist alles von herzhaft bergab bis zur 50km Etappe mit reichlich Höhenmetern.

Ich würde mich daher über Zu- oder Abraten zum GE1 Evo Factory freuen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (25. Januar 2021)

Also wenn Dir 32mm zu klein erscheint, dann dürfte Dir unser GE1 Evo Regular auch zu klein sein.

Den GA2 FAT geben wir mit 33mm und...und das ist unser größter.

LG, Niels


----------



## mgru (27. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Antwort. Schade, ich wäre gerne der Marke Ergon treu geblieben. Ich habe nun ein Produkt eures Wettbewerbers gekauft, dessen Griff in Größe L zumindest einen Durchmesser von 35,7mm hat.

Vielleicht wäre in Zeiten von immer größer werdenden Menschen mit immer größeren Händen (und Füßen) eine Idee, darüber nachzudenken ein größeres Griffmodell anzubieten. Meine Tochter hat mit 9 Jahren so große Füße wie meine Frau und die Verkäuferin im Schuhladen meinte, dass das heutzutage ganz häufig so ist. Da scheint es einen Trend zu geben.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2021)

mgru schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Schade, ich wäre gerne der Marke Ergon treu geblieben. Ich habe nun ein Produkt eures Wettbewerbers gekauft, dessen Griff in Größe L zumindest einen Durchmesser von 35,7mm hat.
> 
> Vielleicht wäre in Zeiten von immer größer werdenden Menschen mit immer größeren Händen (und Füßen) eine Idee, darüber nachzudenken ein größeres Griffmodell anzubieten. Meine Tochter hat mit 9 Jahren so große Füße wie meine Frau und die Verkäuferin im Schuhladen meinte, dass das heutzutage ganz häufig so ist. Da scheint es einen Trend zu geben.


Das kann ich mit Handschuhgröße 13/xxl nicht nachvollziehen - mir sind alle Griffe von Ergon zu dick! 
LizardSkins McAskill finde ich angenehmer. 
Sowas ist sehr individuell.


----------



## mgru (27. Januar 2021)

Ich habe ja auch nicht darum gebeten, bestehende Griffe aus dem Programm zu nehmen, sondern darüber nachzudenken, ob denn die Modellpalette nicht ein Modell >33mm gebrauchen könnte.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. Januar 2021)

Danke für euere Rückmeldungen. Ich nehme das auf und gebe es an die Entwicklung weiter.

LG, Niels


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Januar 2022)

@Ergon_Bike
Wie unterscheidet sich denn eigentlich der Factory Compound des GE1 zur normalen Version?

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Ergon_Bike (24. Januar 2022)

Moin Chris aka @Mr. Nice ,

Danke zunächst für Deine Anfrage zu unseren Compounds. Der Factory Compound ist Performance-orientierter also auf Renneinsätze oä. ausgelegt. Vor diesem Hintergrund bietet dieser Compound mehr Grip, gerade bei Feuchtigkeit. Darüberhinaus bietet der Factory Compound bessere Dämpfung.

LG, Niels


----------



## Offroadtreter (27. August 2022)

Hallo,

im Sommer fahre ich meistens ohne Handschuhe und da passen mir die GE1 super.

Im Winter sind sie dann durch die zusätzlichen Handschuhe zu dick.

Jetzt bin ich mir unsicher ob mir die GA2 oder die GE1 Slim besser passen würden.
Die GA2 sollen etwas dünner als die GE1 sein, aber reicht das oder ist der GE1 Slim besser?

Auf der Ergon Homepage sieht man keine Durchmesser angaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

